# Wood for Smoking Question



## sigma man (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a small apple tree that has died and I have cut it down.  Since it was a small tree much of the wood is too small to split.  Will unsplit wood (small limbs) work just as well at producing smoke as split wood?

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------



## xtexan (Feb 3, 2008)

yes they will work just fine as long as the tree has not been dead for a long time and the wood is reasonably dry.


----------



## dono (Feb 3, 2008)

I've used branches from an apple tree and it worked just fine, you need to cure it tho, let it dry out , off the ground, so there's no humidity. some say you need to peel off the bark, but I don't think it matters myself.

hope this helped


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

Just season it and use it............Some of the stuff you get in the bags of wood is from small branches.......Smoke on............


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got a whole truck load of apple.... i've been cutting the smaller limbs into chunks and storing them up to season.... they are from 1" diameter to 4-5 inch diameter.... from 1" to 3 " in length....


----------

